# Unbelievable... i cannot believe this is happening RIGHT HERE in our country!!!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not suitable for all audiences... lots of language. Be advised.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey that was on the news just tonight.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow....... thats all I can say


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Hey that was on the news just tonight.


 I saw that on Fox yesterday and the day before and the day before.....LMAO Good one Chris !!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I am a proponent against this type of humdrum sensationalism that invades our sensationally humdrum existence in such a shockingly verbose manner and that seemingly threatens our very way of life when compared with it doing absolutely nothing but............... wait, what was the question?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LMAO......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Love it! My wife watched this 3 times after I showed her!........................ She loved it too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

WTH


----------

